# "Samsung uploads Verizon’s Galaxy S3 source code"



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

http://www.androidau...ce-code-100223/

Does this help us at all?

EDIT: Appears to not help us at all with the Bootloader (expected), but the kernel source should help with getting AOSP running!
(thanks to x13thangelx for confirming)


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I was assuming this was just Kernel, but it's more than that. It's not everything on the device, but it's definitely more than just kernel (webkit libraries, bionic, etc) and has some core vendor specific stuff (not touchwiz obviously). Full android source is much much larger than 200-300mb.


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

yarly said:


> I was assuming this was just Kernel, but it's more than that. It's not everything on the device, but it's definitely more than just kernel (webkit libraries, bionic, etc) and has some core vendor specific stuff (not touchwiz obviously). Full android source is much much larger than 200-300mb.


It seems you're supposed to use this source WITH the official android source...
According to the readme at least: 1. Get original android open source.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

https://dl.dropbox.c...191/NOTICE.html is what is in it



PhantomGamers said:


> It seems you're supposed to use this source WITH the official android source...
> According to the readme at least: 1. Get original android open source.


Yeah, obviously read that. I just find it annoying when dumb bloggers say source and really it's just parts of the source (at least for once when they say source it was not just the kernel). Source to me is the entire firmware on the phone (i.e. the nexus). It was a like a glorified circle jerk of one blogger giving another blogger credit if you look at the source links for the articles, lol. It's like inception, only with Android news articles. Why they can't all just cite Samsung as the source and write an actual article instead of recycling I have no idea.

//sorry for turning it into a rant about the lack of quality in Android reporting, but it truly is bad.


----------

